# Ears multiple pierced ?



## Marniem

Tight now I have just one hole in each lobe but would like to add some more aprkle, any suggestions?


----------



## ggk84

I have 2 in each ear. Be advised though that the higher up the ear you go, the more it hurts and takes time to heal. You could get one more piercing in one ear (for a total of 1 in an ear and 2 in another). That look is cute...


----------



## Marniem

In the lobe or cartilage?


----------



## CastoCreations

I tried getting second holes when I was a teenager and they got super infected so I had to let them grow back. I'd love to have them though. I have a few pairs of posts that I'd love to wear all the time (like the light green sapphires my hubby bought me for Christmas) but I love wearing danglies! Maybe one of these days I'll have to try it again. But I'm a total wimp when it comes to pain.


----------



## Serendipity

I have 2 in the lobe and 1 cartilage.  My cartilage never hurt but a few people I know have had alot of problems.  I can honestly say that I sometimes wish I only had one in each lobe.  

Really think before you add more.  Sometimes less is more!


----------



## elongreach

I have two in each lobe.  I love to have studs and hoops in at the same time.  I wouldn't get my cartilidge done because I'm afraid of the amount of pain.  I guess that's a personal preference.  Some people don't mind pain.  I do.


----------



## maro888

I have two in each ear. I tried to do the 3rd one a few years ago but it got infected as well and I am too scared to do it since then so 2 in each is enough for now....I always wear studs on the top holes


----------



## Kellybag

My vote is stay with single pierce and buy some awesome little diamond earrings.  Not plain studs, but maybe lots of good quality tiny diamonds all set near each other.  You will get lots of bling!


----------



## Purseloco

I have three holes in each ear!


----------



## kattiepie

I have three holes in my left ear and two in my right. All of them are on my lobes though (well.. the third one on my left is kinda pushing towards cartilage-y area.. but not really!). I'm scared of getting my cartilage pierced, especially after I saw so many of my friends get keloids. One of them even had to get surgery! Nuh uh, not for an ear piercing am I getting SURGERY!


----------



## Irissy

I had 4 holes in my right ear (2 was on my cartilage) and 2 holes in my left ear back in the good o' college wild days.  Now, I only have the standard 1 hole per ear since the rest closed up on me by now.  I think 2 holes per ear is probably the max I'll go these days.


----------



## iSpot

I got my ears pierced in may and I'm wearing my white gold earrings right now.  I tried to put other earrings in a couple of weeks ago, but my left hole started bleeding (is it because it's not cured yet or because my lobes are not paper thin?).  I'll wait another week and hopefully I can start experimenting with my new earrings


----------



## ayla

I have 3 in the lobe on my right, an industrial piercing (a bar which goes through two holes in the cartillage) and 2 in the left. 

If you're thinking of getting cartillage done, make sure you go somewhere that does it with a needle, if you get it done with the gun - it might shatter the cartillage since it's bone.


----------



## annsfabulousfinds

I have 4 in my right ear - 3 in the lobe and one in the cartilidge. I have one in my left ear. I have to say the piercing of the cartilidge did not hurt that bad - but it did for about a week after. I almost jumped out of the shower when water hit it the first time! lol!


----------



## chicky

I have two piercings in each ear, i tend to use plain studs for day wear, and then if i'm off on a night out, i'll change the bottom piercing for something a bit more glam, like a dangly pair of sparkly crystal earrings or coloured hoops. 

iSpot, have you tried surgical spirit...? Apply some to the area without the earring in, then put it back in and turn the piercing, daily, even if it hurts.  And wait a little while (usually at least 8 weeks) for your lobes to heal before trying new earrings out, or they'll just get even more sore


----------



## sendmeonacruise

ayla said:
			
		

> I have 3 in the lobe on my right, an industrial piercing (a bar which goes through two holes in the cartillage) and 2 in the left.


 
I also have an industrial  

What kind of bar do you have? Mines is striped blue & gold [my school colors]


----------



## Zzuliyta

i have 3 on left ear and 2 on right ear... the 3rd one on left ear is in the cartillage... and when i got it, it hurt for a week...

truth be told, i got them all before i turn 18... and i have stopping wearing the 2 extra ones on my lobe ever since i turn 22 or so...
it just doesn't look professional, i still wear the one on the cartillage only because i am afraid to take it out and that i really like it.. 

i regretted getting the 2 extra ones on the lobe... my personal opinion is to keep it simple... i am happy with just 2... but back then, 5 made me happy...


----------



## nikki213

i have 3 holes in each ear, my cartillage, tregus, industrial, and rook. I usually only have one earring in my ear, but the rest of them always have their jewlery in. I find it to be a pain to put three earrings in each of the small holes everyday because it hurts to sleep with them.


----------



## birkinbabe

I have 3 in my left ear and one in my right.  I put diamond studs in the upper piercings.  That's about as wild as I get.


----------



## Pippi

Purseloco said:
			
		

> I have three holes in each ear!



Me, too! all in my lobes.  I like to wear small hoops or a hoop and a stud in the top holes, and something pretty and dangly from the lowest one.


----------



## LV Rawks

nikki213 said:
			
		

> i have 3 holes in each ear, my cartillage, tregus, industrial, and rook. I usually only have one earring in my ear, but the rest of them always have their jewlery in. I find it to be a pain to put three earrings in each of the small holes everyday because it hurts to sleep with them.


 
I think tragus piercings are so cute!  I am way too chicken to get one, but I do like the way they look.

I have 3 holes in each lobe and one cartilage.  I don't usually wear more than one earring in each lobe, but the other holes are there if needed  !


----------



## nikki213

^^^ i honestly didn't even know he did it. It was definatley the least painfull of all my body piercings. You could definatley handle it.


----------



## missmk

My friend has second holes and they are cute on her, but are not for me.  I only have 2 holes in my ears.


----------



## ayla

sendmeonacruise said:
			
		

> I also have an industrial
> 
> What kind of bar do you have? Mines is striped blue & gold [my school colors]



Just boring, stainless steel - that's wild enough for me ! 

I've only got 2 years to enjoy it, after that I've gotta take it out when I start working at a firm !


----------



## chloehandbags

I agree with what a lot of people have said about avoiding the cartilage; particularly if you have sensitive skin and/or any tendency towards allergies.

I have two piercings in my left ear and one in my right (neither in the cartilage).

No offence to those with two, or three in each, but I think the slightly quirky look of an uneven number in each ear, looks more in-keeping with the rebellious, punky, look of multiple piercings.

I never wear an earring in the second hole when I'm wearing bolder, and/or more elaborate vintage (or vintage style) jewellery, because it looks inappropriate, IMO.  But it can look cool with studs and/or hoops and punky styles like skulls and daggers.


----------



## Faith

I have two holes in each ear but I only wear earrings in my bottom hole. I think the top holes take away from my diamond studs when I put anything in them.


----------



## Luna

3 in each ear... but it took forever for the third hole to heal properly.


----------



## fashion_junky

I have three in my right lobe and two in my left.  I always have a pair of diamond studs in my second holes and a smaller diamond stud in my third hole in my right lobe.  I change the earrings in my first holes...usually my Tiffany teardrop earrings or fringe earrings.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I have two in each lobe and a small diamond stud in my left cartolage.  I used to have 3 in each lobe but I closed the third.  I also had the middle of each cartolage pierced when I was younger, but closed them as well.


----------



## digby723

9 holes. one cartelidge, 4 on each side. All studs except for a tounge ring in me left 2nd hole (I guaged it). To me, none of them hurt at all. I've been lucky, no infections either


----------



## The Juiciest

2 piercing in each lobe. I wear 2 sets of diamond studs, the diamonds infront are bigger than the diamonds behind (does that make sense? lol)


----------



## JoeyJo21

I have two in each ear and it's just right for me. I love choosing two pairs that match. Think about it before you get it done and whether or not it would suit you, but even if you don't like it you can always not wear them and they'll probably heal over too.


----------



## ilzabet

i used to have three in each lobe and 2 in my left cartilege.  i found it EXTREMELY hard to pull off a classic look (and find earrings that match well) when you have that many.  it's just a personal opinion, but mulitiple piercings look young and trendy to me.  if that's what you're going for, great!  but that wasn't the look i wanted anymore.  now i only wear one set in the first holes, usually cz studs or very very small thick white gold hoops.  i don't think i could put earrings in the others even if i tried.

keep in mind that even if you let them close up, you'll still be able to see somewhat where the piercings were.


----------



## Archipelago

I have nine in one ear and ten on the other. It's not something I would recommend to many people though. I got them all done when I was a teenager.


----------



## Pursegrrl

One on each ear with one double-pierced on my left side (still in lobe, not cartilege).  Didn't have room for much more without going up further (scared of the pain, LOL).  Back in college it was cool for us to just get one add'l lobe pierced and it's stayed that way ever since.  I do still like being able to add an additional silver stud or pearl on one side.  Diamonds are next!!


----------



## Marniem

What is your thought on more than one hole in each ear?


----------



## IntlSet

Personally, not for me! I wouldn't want to go through the pain again!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Loves It! *
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## jenn4lv

well when i was a teenager i had 5 holes on each side of my ear, so 10 holes total.  now as an adult I only use 4 of them, so i have 2 on each side.


----------



## Serendipity

I like multiple if the earrings are kept simple.  I have more than 1 in each ear.


----------



## acegirl

In high school, I had 4 holes in each ear but I haven't worn more than 1 set of earrings in 15 years.  I really wish I didn't have the extra holes now but I guess I'm stuck with them :s


----------



## ilzabet

acegirl said:


> In high school, I had 4 holes in each ear but I haven't worn more than 1 set of earrings in 15 years. I really wish I didn't have the extra holes now but I guess I'm stuck with them :s



my thoughts exactly.  although my holes have closed over so much you barely notice them unless you look for them.


----------



## Cristina

I like the way it looks.  I have a few holes in each ear, mostly cartilage piercings besides the regular lobe piercings.


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

I personally LOVE it!!!

I have 10 in my left ear and 8 in my right ear.

It's a look that's not for everyone. But my personal opinion "the more holes the better!!!"


----------



## Pippi

I have three in each ear.  
I wear a gemstone post or really small gold hoops in the top one, medium (12mm) gold hoops in the middle ones, and what ever pretty, dangley (more or less), gold & gemstone earrings I feel like wearing that day in the lowest holes.  
I love being able to wear more than one pair of cool earrings at once!


----------



## bijou

i have 1 in each lobe - and a tragus in the left and a cartilage (a little hoop not a stud) in the right


----------



## Nymph

Had a couple more when I was younger, but then I got lazy, and they sorta closed over time, so I'm only left with one in each now


----------



## kymmie

I have three holes in my left ear and one hole in my right ear.   I no longer wear earrings in the top two holes of my left ear.   I had the top two added in my teens to match my crush!  He was so dreamy!


----------



## eeyore

I'm the same. I had 3 in each ear (6 holes total) and now I barely even use 1 hole.


----------



## Luna

I have 3 holes in each ear... I'm lazy to change my earrings so i just keep small silver hoops in all of them.. or small silver studs.


----------



## mj805

i have a total of two, i just can't picture myself having more, it's not for me.


----------



## JoeyJo21

I have two holes in each ear and that's perfect for me.


----------



## mee4

I use to have 2 in each ear but it closed so now I have only 1 in each.  Now, I kind of miss having 2


----------



## Prada Psycho

Here's my thoughts. Actually, here's my EAR! 

Obviously I like the look.


----------



## LittleFlower

I'm not drawn to multiple lobe piercings but I do like some upper ear/cartilege piercings, particularly the conch and more discreet ones like rooks. I think multiple ear piercings can look very tasteful as long as they're not all played up at the same time.


----------



## retro-girl

I have 3 holes in each ear and one in the top left ear....I only wear one pair now but I still have a silver hoop in my top left. I took it out once and felt naked so I put it back in. lol.


----------



## edsbgrl

I went through a phase when I was 13 - 16yrs old and ended up with 4 holes in each ear.  I've since let all but one close.  Don't think I need more that that now.


----------



## JoannaSweden

They're okay, if kept simple like somebody already said. I have 3 in one ear and 1 in the other myself.


----------



## iloveelmo

2 in left ear and one in right,  I regret the 2nd piercing in left, but leave a tiny diamond stud in it, so it still looks simple.


----------



## Marniem

So I'm sure not the only one who still wears more than one earring


----------



## princessinpink

3 in my right ear and 2 in my left ear 2, I love em


----------



## kmccrea

Marniem said:


> What is your thought on more than one hole in each ear?


Thought about it, but never got up enough nerve!  Maybe some rum will help (just kidding).


----------



## Prada Psycho

^^^Aw, it's not that bad! Just go to a reputable tattoo shop that does piercings. It's over in a flash and (mostly) painless. They are also regulated by the Health Department, so you don't have to worry about hygiene issues.


----------



## superstar

Tacky!


----------



## Archipelago

I loved it when I was in highschool. I used to have 23 ear piercings. They're all gone now. The most I think most people can pull off is 3 in each ear.


----------



## sammydoll

I have both my lobes pierced plus three piercings on my left cartlidge.  The cartlidge ones i've had different friends/ex-boyfriends do.. They kind of mean stuff to me.  I have little black studs in too and one silver semi circle ring in one that has two black beads on the ends (if you know the type of ring i'm talking about..) hehe


----------



## MaxHavoc

I have 2 holes in each ear.  I wear a pair of diamond studs in one hole and change the other daily.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm exactly the same as MaxHavoc. I keep my diamond studs in the upper holes (I only remove them to clean them) and I change the lower holes daily.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I seldom use more than 2 holes per ear any more, occasionally I might do a little line of "microstuds" and then a dangle or hoop at the end, but most of the time, only one per ear is occupied!


----------



## TravelBug

2 on each max.  Anything more than that is excessive IMHO.


----------



## Marniem

How old is to old to get more ear piercings ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Why do you wish to do this?
When I was a college student (way back in the mid 80's) I thought getting my ears double pierced was a good idea.
I only wear one earring per lobe now..I have had a professional career and am now a busy mom with a teen, a pre-teen and two little one's. My kids noticed the extra hole..."mom has a past!..omg"
While it was fun at the time, I would never consider it now. Same with many of my friends..we all sort of laugh about it.
Now I wish that I didn't have the extra holes.  In my social circle, it is considered déclassé unless you are very young...like 20.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm 26 and I have three holes. I usually wear a diamond hoop in the first and diamond studs descending in size in the second and third. Sometimes I wear earrings in one hole or two, sometimes none. I think you should do what you think would look nice on you. I'm so beyond caring what someone thinks when it comes to my personal choices. I think if you like it, go for it!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

I am 26 and have 7 holes (4 in one and 3 in other).

I wear little diamond studs set in WG in graduating sizes, .5 ct, .25 ct, and tiny 10 pointers in the last holes.  I sometimes swap out the bottom ones for different styles (such as bezel set diamonds, tiffany bows, peridot studs, mikimoto 6.5mm pearls, etc).  I get so many compliments its insane.

My style classic/girly...think chanel/valentino/jcrew and I am in NYC.

So I really think it depends on what you actually put in all those holes and your style!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'm 26 and I have three holes. I usually wear a diamond hoop in the first and diamond studs descending in size in the second and third. Sometimes I wear earrings in one hole or two, sometimes none. I think you should do what you think would look nice on you. I'm so beyond caring what someone thinks when it comes to my personal choices. I think if you like it, go for it!!!



hehe we have like the same post!!  multiple earrings unite!  lol


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> hehe we have like the same post!!  multiple earrings unite!  lol



 I also have the cartilage and the piece inside the ear (can't remember the name) pierced.

I saw a girl with like 7 on her middle ear in addition to her regular holes she had little clear stones like nose rings and called it a shooting star, it was beautiful!!!


----------



## ladyash

My mom has hers done twice and has always worn earrings in both sets. I got mine done the first time at 6 and the second time at 16, now at 23 I am going to get the cartilage done on my left ear if I ever get a day off LOL!


----------



## ririan

I am in my thirties and a mummy of three and I proudly wear my two pairs of studs daily


----------



## chessmont

texasgirliegirl said:


> ..  In my social circle, it is considered déclassé unless you are very young...like 20.



Oh-oh you are the only one in your group with a past 

I am 55 and have 3 in one ear two in the other and a nose piercing.  I say do what makes you happy, OP


----------



## schadenfreude

chessmont said:
			
		

> Oh-oh you are the only one in your group with a past
> 
> I am 55 and have 3 in one ear two in the other and a nose piercing.  I say do what makes you happy, OP



Agreed!

Multiple piercings are on that never ending roller coaster of looking really cool and really dated. I had 3 in each ear in high school/college, but have only worn one per ear since '99 or so. Now they are closed up, which sort of bums me out because I would love to do the graduating diamond thing!


----------



## nc.girl

chessmont said:


> Oh-oh you are the only one in your group with a past
> 
> I am 55 and have 3 in one ear two in the other and a nose piercing.  *I say do what makes you happy, OP*



This.


----------



## coronita

I have 2 in my cartlidge and 2 on each lobe. I stopped wearing them a little bit before 30. I just decided it wasn't for me anymore. I think with the right jewelry, it looks very pretty - like others have mentioned, the graduated diamonds. I don't think my holes are that noticeable, nor do I care really. The'y're just ears and I do have long hair.


----------



## Swtshan7

My mom will be 60 this month and she wears 2 earrings per ear she is professional and gorgeous and it looks great. I'll be 30 in December I have also am a professional and I wear two per ear, usually small diamond studs and either larger diamond studs, love knots or pearl studs in the other hole. I think when done well you look prim and polished with a little extra spice or flare 

I also have my cartilage pierced in one ear but stopped making use of that in college


----------



## Blyen

I have 6,3 in one lobe,two in the other and one in the cartilage.I want more lol.Do what makes you happy


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am not the only one with a past....just not 20 any longer!!!  LOL.....(trust me, my past would be relatively boring by most standards!)
Totally agree with doing what makes you happy...hey, it's your body after all.
That said, no tatoos or multiple piercings for this mamma.  





chessmont said:


> Oh-oh you are the only one in your group with a past
> 
> I am 55 and have 3 in one ear two in the other and a nose piercing. I say do what makes you happy, OP


----------



## j0s1e267

I have 3 on my right ear and 2 on my left ear which I got in my late teens.
And a nose stud which I got in my mid twenties.
Gawd, can't believe I am saying this, I am in my late thirties now and a mother of 3 very little ones and still have all the above piercings.  No one in my social or work circle has such piercings but honestly, I don't give a fig   Whatever makes me happy


----------



## texasgirliegirl

As it should be.
People should accept you for who you are...whether you wish to wear piercings ...or NOT.



j0s1e267 said:


> I have 3 on my right ear and 2 on my left ear which I got in my late teens.
> And a nose stud which I got in my mid twenties.
> Gawd, can't believe I am saying this, I am in my late thirties now and a mother of 3 very little ones and still have all the above piercings. No one in my social or work circle has such piercings but honestly, I don't give a fig  Whatever makes me happy


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm 44 and I have 2 on each ear. The 2nd piercing I got when I was about 13. I keep the 2nd ones very simple, I wear small diamond studs in them and I never even take them out except to clean them.


----------



## j0s1e267

texasgirliegirl said:


> As it should be.
> People should accept you for who you are...whether you wish to wear piercings ...or NOT.


 
  OT, just so you know, I love all your VCA posts   I am the only Cartier and VCA (and Anita Ko for that matter!) wearing one in my social and work circle too


----------



## advokaitplm

I am 21, in college right now and total I have had 11 piercings--
Industrial, rook, 3 on one lobe, 4 on the other lobe, a cartilage piercing on each ear, and 2 nose rings (one was a small stud and the other was a ring) now I have since taken all but my bottom lobe piercings and the cartilage ones as of lately. Honestly I don't think it really matters. I love the look of multiples but I put cheaper earrings in the other holes so I always lose them so I stopped buying more thus not wearing anything in them anymore. I think it's up to you. I have never looked at someone and thought "My god, she is WAY TOO OLD for all those piercings." Do whatever YOU want, who gives a rats a$$ about what others think anyways they're usually just mad that they can't pull it off, just my two cents


----------



## lovesparkles

I am 57 and though I have 3 in my left ear and 2 in my right, I only wear one pair of earrings and am sorry now that I had the extra holes done.

You should do whatever you like, but remember that the holes are permanent and you may not want them some day.


----------



## Theren

Im 28.. I have 4 in my right ear and 6 in my left ear and I wear them all daily.. and I work at a college as an Asst. Director of Admissions so.. do what you want.


----------



## veroliz

When I was in high school I wanted to have a second piercing and my mom would not let me. Now, I am thankful to her for not giving me permission to do it!! Sometimes , less is more... But you should do what makes you happy..


----------



## renza

OP, I don't think age matters. You should do what works for your style (and your job's dress code, if there is one). I had my ears double-pierced and just wore simple silver studs in the 2nd hole for years until I lost one, so then I did the 1 earring in one ear and 2 earrings in the other for awhile. I still like the look. I actually want to keep both piercings (I'm 29) but have been too lazy to find good studs for the 2nd holes. 
I do have to say although I think ear piercings (and many other piercings) don't have an age limit, a belly button piercing is one that should definitely go once someone gets past college age. Just my opinion, of course, and I had one back in the day. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Now I wish that I didn't have the extra holes.  In my social circle, it is considered déclassé unless you are very young...like 20.


I don't know what social circles would view double-pierced ears as déclassé but I am sure glad that's not mine. That sounds very prohibitive.


----------



## SophiaLee

renza said:


> I don't know what social circles would view double-pierced ears as déclassé but I am sure glad that's not mine. That sounds very prohibitive.



Yeah I thought that was strange as well. I don't really even notice if someone has multiple peircings in their ears unless there are a ton. Much less talk about it with my friends. 

And since texasgirliegirl says she has multiple peircings in her ears, I wonder if her social circle now views her as déclassé?! Or maybe it's only the people who actually wear earrings in their holes who are considered as such? 

Weird.


----------



## Nakshidil

I'm 40. I used to have 12 holes in each ear when I was in my teens and twentys, but I took most of them out. I now have four holes open in each ear. Most of the time I only use one, but now and then I go wild and use all four!


----------



## dster1

I'm in my early 20s and I once felt that I was already too old for multiple piercings but something inside me still loves them. I got my second lobes when I was 17, one upper cartilage at 22, and one tragus at 23. If I don't get them now, I feel like I'll definitely feel too old for them later on. I've seen women in their 50s rocking multiple piercings and I think they are very pretty with dainty earrings. I say, do whatever you want because you can't please everyone either way.


----------



## HauteMama

I have two earlobe piercings on each ear and three cartilage piercings in my left ear. If I had it to do over again, I'd stick with one lobe piercing in each ear and nothing more.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You people just need to get over yourselves.
I was not personally passing judgement on anybody here but it seems as if some of you are.
If you don't understand that certain older segments of society feel this way about multiple piercings and tattoos, etc you are just being naive. 
As I have posted earlier, to each his own.
Why don't you just stop being so mean spirited?



SophiaLee said:


> Yeah I thought that was strange as well. I don't really even notice if someone has multiple peircings in their ears unless there are a ton. Much less talk about it with my friends.
> 
> And since texasgirliegirl says she has multiple peircings in her ears, I wonder if her social circle now views her as déclassé?! Or maybe it's only the people who actually wear earrings in their holes who are considered as such?
> 
> Weird.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You're welcome.
I find it very interesting how defensive some of these posters are becoming over the multiple piercing issue.  As I have said, to each his own.
I think that it is as fine to do it (if this is your thing) as it is not to do it.

Around my community, school, etc it would be considered a very radical thing to sport a ton of piercings. It just isn't seen. Within the art community and others, perhaps but not here. 

I honestly don't care for the look for myself...I agree that less is more..but the same logic applies to how I dress. 

To each his or her own, right?





j0s1e267 said:


> OT, just so you know, I love all your VCA posts   I am the only Cartier and VCA (and Anita Ko for that matter!) wearing one in my social and work circle too


----------



## chessmont

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am not the only one with a past....just not 20 any longer!!!  LOL.....(trust me, my past would be relatively boring by most standards!)



  I thought it cute your children must be thinking, "mom's got a past"


----------



## alliemia

Do not like the look of more than one hole. I got 2nd holes when I was a teenager. total regret and i think more than one earring is not a look i like.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks!
They were so funny....I was not some sort of "bad ***" at all but it was my one act of rebellion....The second holes have closed up now and you really can't see them unless you really look. It was just a college thing for me.


chessmont said:


> I thought it cute your children must be thinking, "mom's got a past"


----------



## SophiaLee

I only have one hole in each ear myself, just thought it strange that your circle actually discussed it being déclassé. YMMV. 

I don't need to get over myself. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## chessmont

geez folks, let's keep it light - no need to be snarky...


----------



## SophiaLee

chessmont said:


> geez folks, let's keep it light - no need to be snarky...



If someone quotes me and says I need to get over myself im gonna respond. Sorry.


----------



## dster1

j0s1e267 said:


> I have 3 on my right ear and 2 on my left ear which I got in my late teens.
> And a nose stud which I got in my mid twenties.
> Gawd, can't believe I am saying this, I am in my late thirties now and a mother of 3 very little ones and still have all the above piercings.  No one in my social or work circle has such piercings but honestly, I don't give a fig   Whatever makes me happy



Random question-- when you got married, did you leave in all the earrings?


----------



## etk123

I have 4 piercings in my lobe and one in my cartilage on the left. Just 2 lobe on my right. I wore earrings in all of them, either tiny studs or hoops, until I was pregnant. Then I got all ladylike and took most of them out lol. I still wear earrings in my second holes on occasion, and once in a great while in my third.  Always little diamond studs past my first holes. 
For what it's worth, my mil is 70 and wears  hoops in her first holes and diamond studs in her second. It looks nice!


----------



## doreenjoy

lovesparkles said:


> You should do whatever you like, but remember that the holes are permanent and you may not want them some day.


 
Actually the holes aren't permanent, many will close over time if you take out earrings, and piercings in cartilage or eyebrows/skin definitely will close if you remove the posts.



renza said:


> OP, I don't think age matters. You should do what works for your style (and your job's dress code, if there is one).


 
FWIW, you can hide piercings at jobs using plastic studs that don't show. They make them for people who have to hide piercings to put in cartilage, lip, nose and eyebrow piercings.



renza said:


> I don't know what social circles would view double-pierced ears as déclassé but I am sure glad that's not mine. That sounds very prohibitive.


 
Completely agree. I was always taught that it was not refined to judge and segregate people based on appearance. Some things might be off-putting, but it would have to be very extreme -- wearing spikes and leather, a mohawk, *and* a ton of piercings. Two or three earlobe piercings shouldn't raise an eyebrow in polite society.


----------



## HauteMama

^ Actually, it depends on the person as to whether piercings are permanent or not. I have cartilage piercings that I haven't worn anything in for over a decade that I could easily put earrings into right now. The holes never closed and I doubt they ever will. Regardless of whether the hole actually remains open, it is likely that the mark will remain and it will appear that your ear is pierced multiple times whether you use the holes or not.


----------



## Theren

HauteMama said:


> ^ Actually, it depends on the person as to whether piercings are permanent or not. I have cartilage piercings that I haven't worn anything in for over a decade that I could easily put earrings into right now. The holes never closed and I doubt they ever will. Regardless of whether the hole actually remains open, it is likely that the mark will remain and it will appear that your ear is pierced multiple times whether you use the holes or not.


 This is true.. my nose closed up about 2 days after I took the stud out and I had it for 4 yrs. My husband on the other hand had his ears gauged in college and even though he took them out about 5-6 yrs ago.. he still can put a regular sized earring through with no problem and probably will always be able to.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

dster1 said:


> Random question-- when you got married, did you leave in all the earrings?



I did let me see if I can find a pic


----------



## doreenjoy

HauteMama said:


> ^ Actually, it depends on the person as to whether piercings are permanent or not. I have cartilage piercings that I haven't worn anything in for over a decade that I could easily put earrings into right now. The holes never closed and I doubt they ever will. Regardless of whether the hole actually remains open, it is likely that the mark will remain and it will appear that your ear is pierced multiple times whether you use the holes or not.


 
I don't mean to be rude but I don't see how small holes or marks will look so horrible that they would put one completely beyond the pale. 

Again, it's not like a few little holes make a person look like they're dressed for Halloween.


----------



## Swanky

I agree. .  . it may not be conservative, but I don't see how a second hole can mark you as not classy {?} Whatev.


----------



## friday13bride

I'm 37, mom of 2 little ones.in college I had 5 in one ear, 3 in other + cartilage, my nose has a very small stud, my navel is also pierced (my stomach is flat & toned  after 2 kids)  and I have a large tattoo on my lower back. I only wear 2 in each ear now and my nose, navel, and my tattoo (which has very special meaning to me) . You only see what I let you see. I attend high profile events w my husband and CEO of his company. Sometimes I wear the nose stud, sometimes I don't. I've never gotten snarky looks or been judged. You can do things tastefully or trashy.  people in our professional circle  don't know I have a tat or navel piercing: none of their business, really. 
I'm not ashamed of any of it and neither is my husband (who is buttoned up and very conservative) . I think he likes that little bit if wild side in his wife. Life is too  short not to be happy and do  what makes you happy! 
And I graduated with  with a 3.9 and had a successful career for 10 yrs before becoming a shm. 
Just be happy!


----------



## dster1

friday13bride said:
			
		

> I'm 37, mom of 2 little ones.in college I had 5 in one ear, 3 in other + cartilage, my nose has a very small stud, my navel is also pierced (my stomach is flat & toned  after 2 kids)  and I have a large tattoo on my lower back. I only wear 2 in each ear now and my nose, navel, and my tattoo (which has very special meaning to me) . You only see what I let you see. I attend high profile events w my husband and CEO of his company. Sometimes I wear the nose stud, sometimes I don't. I've never gotten snarky looks or been judged. You can do things tastefully or trashy.  people in our professional circle  don't know I have a tat or navel piercing: none of their business, really.
> I'm not ashamed of any of it and neither is my husband (who is buttoned up and very conservative) . I think he likes that little bit if wild side in his wife. Life is too  short not to be happy and do  what makes you happy!
> And I graduated with  with a 3.9 and had a successful career for 10 yrs before becoming a shm.
> Just be happy!



This!


----------



## j0s1e267

dster1 said:


> Random question-- when you got married, did you leave in all the earrings?


 
Yes I did


----------



## Theren

I had all of my earrings in when I got married.. here is a pic from me getting ready at the wedding...


----------



## Murphy47

chessmont said:
			
		

> Oh-oh you are the only one in your group with a past
> 
> I am 55 and have 3 in one ear two in the other and a nose piercing.  I say do what makes you happy, OP



I am 48 and have had 3 on each ear since 87. I wear all when the mood strikes. 
My mom is 68 and wears her doubles every day. 
Déclassé is cheap earrings in multiple holes that turn your ears black. 
It's just accessories. People need to focus on themselves, and stop judging others!!!


----------



## HauteMama

Oh, no, I was not arguing that unused piercings (or ones with jewelry, for that matter) mark you as anything at all. I was just stating that they do NOT go away for many people, and many people have issues with them later on. For example, I worked at a paper company and one of the sales reps had an awful time of things because he had an ear pierced. He wore the clear placeholder earring (which is not nearly as invisible as it is intended to be), and management was still not happy. 

Now, a person could easily say that is management's problem, and I would tend to agree, but without going to court, management's biases call the shots on a LOT of things. I also live in a very conservative area, so that affects things, as well.

My only point is that a young person with many piercings may regret it later on (or they may not, and I am not saying they should by any means). If a person is already older than early 20's (like the OP indicated), then you already know your lifestyle and whether or not piercings will affect anything regarding your life. I'm not judging or calling anyone classy or not classy. I am just pointing out that things like this can sometimes have unforseen consequences later on.


----------



## Murphy47

That is so true!!! 
I think neck/ finger tattoos give some the wrong impression. 
I have always told my girls tats are an accessory you keep forever so choose wisely. 
My girlfriend says never get anything that's a circle as it will eventually be an oval


----------



## SQ_1

yes, two piercing, top one always has Amsterdam diamonds that I rewarded myself with 21 years ago when I quit smoking .. quite an accomplishment since I was smoking 4-5 packs/ day &#128684;..it was awesome back then when at restaurant and hostess asked "smoking, or non- smoking?" ... very proud to say non-smoking


----------



## KristyDarling

I have two holes in each ear (in the '80s, most people had at least 2 in each!!), but I never EVER use the second holes and haven't since the, well, '80s!  Chances are my second holes are closed up by now, even though they're still very visible. I only wear earrings in my "main" holes.

I haven't noticed that multiple ear piercings are back in vogue...? Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough, and whether it's in style doesn't matter anyway. Like others have said, do what you makes ya happy. It's not that big of a deal to have visible unused pierced holes if time goes by and you stop using them!


----------



## Marniem

HauteMama said:


> I have two earlobe piercings on each ear and three cartilage piercings in my left ear. If I had it to do over again, I'd stick with one lobe piercing in each ear and nothing more.


 what do you wear in your cartilage piercings ?


----------



## HauteMama

Marniem said:


> what do you wear in your cartilage piercings ?


 
Nothing at all.


----------



## elliesaurus

SQ_1 said:


> yes, two piercing, top one always has Amsterdam diamonds that I rewarded myself with 21 years ago when I quit smoking .. quite an accomplishment since I was smoking 4-5 packs/ day &#65533;&#65533;..it was awesome back then when at restaurant and hostess asked "smoking, or non- smoking?" ... very proud to say non-smoking



OT but that's incredible  congratulations and well-deserved reward!! I think it also serves as a good reminder of your feat.

I personally have two piercings on my left ear and only one on my right. I have an earring that looks like the star is hanging off my ear and a mother in my neighborhood actually pointed it out to her daughter and told her to look at "the pretty shooting star." I'm also in NYC so I feel like location makes a huge difference. For me, the most important thing is how you feel about yourself with your piercings.


----------



## blah956

Murphy47 said:


> I am 48 and have had 3 on each ear since 87. I wear all when the mood strikes.
> My mom is 68 and wears her doubles every day.
> Déclassé is cheap earrings in multiple holes that turn your ears black.
> It's just accessories. People need to focus on themselves, and stop judging others!!!



the only thing that is déclassé is those who judge others and stereotype...especially over something so trivial


----------



## blah956

HauteMama said:


> Nothing at all.



mine closed up right away


----------



## HauteMama

^ Sorry. I hear about that with a lot of people, so maybe I'm the weird one. The last time I wore anything in my cartilage piercings was for maybe a day or two 8 years ago (before my DD was born). Before that, I had not worn them for several years. I just tried them the other day because so many people talk about them closing up, but nope. Mine are still just fine and I could wear earrings in them now if I chose to. I wonder why the difference? I always thought that once they were healed, they were permanent (because mine seem to be).


----------



## chessmont

I have had my additional earlobe piercings for 40 years and they haven't closed up!  I am very surprised.  (since I VERY rarely use them)


----------



## SQ_1

elliesaurus said:
			
		

> OT but that's incredible  congratulations and well-deserved reward!! I think it also serves as a good reminder of your feat.
> 
> I personally have two piercings on my left ear and only one on my right. I have an earring that looks like the star is hanging off my ear and a mother in my neighborhood actually pointed it out to her daughter and told her to look at "the pretty shooting star." I'm also in NYC so I feel like location makes a huge difference. For me, the most important thing is how you feel about yourself with your piercings.



THANK YOU !!! 

I also have a naval piercing that I didn't even get till my early 40's (I'm 53 now) which at the time I had rock hard abs so I didn't think age mattered on that issue ... and yes my naval dangle was fine jewelry also not the cheap stuff so I personally thought it was classy ... the piercing  has not closed and I keep it cleaned do it won't close - I'm so out of shape now due to surgeries but thst should change again ... and in my mid 50's yes I would wear belly jewelry again - tastefully on the beach or poolside ... not every situation is time for showing


----------



## doreenjoy

KristyDarling said:


> I haven't noticed that multiple ear piercings are back in vogue...? Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough, and whether it's in style doesn't matter anyway. Like others have said, do what you makes ya happy. It's not that big of a deal to have visible unused pierced holes if time goes by and you stop using them!


 

It's a big new trend to have multiple piercings, not only in the ears but in cartilage, tarsals, tongues, lips, eyebrows, etc. Also to wear plugs & stretchers in the earlobe. Where I live there are piercing salons all over the place, and they do big business. 

I used to have two holes in one lobe and one hole in the other. A couple of years ago I evened them up and have 2 in both ears. I am seriously tempted to get another piercing, but my friends say "you just want another hole you can stick jewelry in."


----------



## solange

SQ_1 said:
			
		

> yes, two piercing, top one always has Amsterdam diamonds that I rewarded myself with 21 years ago when I quit smoking .. quite an accomplishment since I was smoking 4-5 packs/ day ?deac..it was awesome back then when at restaurant and hostess asked "smoking, or non- smoking?" ... very proud to say non-smoking



:applause:


----------



## TechPrincess

I have 3 on one side 4 on the other plus a cartilidge and my nose done .. oh and a navel ... and yes I have a corporate job in middle management .. 

Do what you like!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I am asymmetrical as my left ear is double pierced.  I did it in college (yes, c. 1986) and thought i was being sooooo rebellious, LOL!  I'm a full-time corporate girl and it's never been a problem.  Back in the day I used to wear two hoops in my left ear and a large stud in the right (seemed to be the trend with my friends back then), but now I just wear a sterling silver stud in the double piercing or a tiny silver hoop.

OP, do what makes ya happy!!


----------



## Caz71

I'm 41. I used to have three but third closed up years ago. I have now two functional ones. I just do the one hole. Too much metal on my ears makes me nervous as skin is sensitive sometimes! But i do love the 2 holes, with hoops/diamond studs.

I didnt get my ears pierced till I was say 20. Was frowned upon in my religion. Mum was about 50 when she got hers done!


----------



## lopeslow7

I am forty-five and have two ear piercings. Work in the corporate world. Too old to care what anyone thinks of my ears or me in general.


----------



## ririan

I have a very demure look and my ear piercings give me that subtle edginess.  I have three sets of ear piercings.


----------



## Suzie

I got my ears pierced at 13 and then pierced the 2nd holes myself at 15 years (I was a little bit rebellious), I haven't worn 2 earings in each ear for eons, I am now 50 and the holes have closed but you can still see a little indentation.

Two holes in each ear are just not me anymore, I guess we all experiment at different stages in our lives and then settle into what suits us.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*My ears were pierced when I was 22.  I had the second holes done about 5 years later; then I had the bright idea for third holes a few years after that.  I quickly decided the three were not my style & let the last close up almost immediately.  I occasionally have small studs in the second hole but rarely.
Multiple piercings, tats, etc are not for me, but everyone has a different style & no one should make generalizations because of them.  *


----------



## Foxysnob

I have 2 holes in each ear and I wear graduating diamond studs! I have had these both since my early teens and am 33 now! I love my double holes!


----------



## Bagbug

3 holes in each lobe.  I hardly wear earings period.  My BFF just got divorced and has mulitples and cartilide and tatts now.  Hey two each hers own.


----------



## juicyincouture

I'm 23 I had six but now only two. I regret closing them up, I would like another one !


----------



## juicyincouture

doreenjoy said:


> It's a big new trend to have multiple piercings, not only in the ears but in cartilage, tarsals, tongues, lips, eyebrows, etc. Also to wear plugs & stretchers in the earlobe. Where I live there are piercing salons all over the place, and they do big business.
> 
> I used to have two holes in one lobe and one hole in the other. A couple of years ago I evened them up and have 2 in both ears. I am seriously tempted to get another piercing, but my friends say *"you just want another hole you can stick jewelry in."*



That is pretty much why I love em, I am a jewelry addict.


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

I have 10 in one ear and 8 in the other. They are all stretched from size 9/16" to 14g. 

I started getting them pierced when I was 9 and had them all by the time I was 18 and started stretching them around 18 or 19. I'm 29 now and my love for them has never faded. 

I'm a 5th grade special education teacher. I don't wear any plugs that can be seen through when I'm at work, but my stretched, multiple piercings have never caused me any issues at my job.

I'm sure people have passed judgement on them over the years, but that's their problem, not mine.  I don't live my life worrying about what others think about my body and how I decorate it with piercings and tattoos.


----------



## amrx87

When i was in hs i had three holes in each ear. I got a tattoo on my ribcage a few days after i turned 18. My first week at college i got my nose pierced, and my belly button done a few weeks later. The last two ear piercings closed in my sophomore year of college. I let the nose one close right before my college graduation by accident (i blew my nose and the stud came out- didnt realize it until a week later. I found the stud in a tissue under my car seat like a year later!!). I took out my belly button ring shortly after my college graduation too. I obviously still have the tat, and i love it, but it needs some touching up!!


----------



## EMDOC

amrx87 said:
			
		

> When i was in hs i had three holes in each ear. I got a tattoo on my ribcage a few days after i turned 18. My first week at college i got my nose pierced, and my belly button done a few weeks later. The last two ear piercings closed in my sophomore year of college. I let the nose one close right before my college graduation by accident (i blew my nose and the stud came out- didnt realize it until a week later. I found the stud in a tissue under my car seat like a year later!!). I took out my belly button ring shortly after my college graduation too. I obviously still have the tat, and i love it, but it needs some touching up!!



Me too, except my tattoo was on my back.


----------



## Omgwhyy

I got my ears pierced three times, once when i was a toddler and the next two were when i was 16 and 17. I pierced my belly when i was 18 and kept it for a year before i finally took it out because it was rejecting. I have a scar there now :c and then at 20 i got my nose pierced. 
Currently i only wear two studs in both ears and my nose stud. I wanted to pierce my tongue but I think I'm too old for it now plus i wouldn't want my front teeth to be chipped lol


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Ears: 4 holes in my left and 2 in my right in my heyday. All closed except the original 2 (in the regular lobe spot on either ear) and the 2nd left piercing, which refuses to throw in the towel. I also have 5 tattoos, each easily hidden except a large one on my upper shoulder. Sometimes I feel it restricts my fashion choices...but now that I'm in my 30s I'm not wild about my upper arms so I usually wear sleeves anyway lol

Note: but I have had a tattoo removed, ouch!


----------



## Lotus flower

chessmont said:


> Oh-oh you are the only one in your group with a past
> 
> I am 55 and have 3 in one ear two in the other and a nose piercing.  I say do what makes you happy, OP


I agree with your post. Age should not be a restriction if you want to do something.  You should do what will make you happy.


----------



## taviasmith

hell_lo_kitty said:


> I have 10 in one ear and 8 in the other. They are all stretched from size 9/16" to 14g.
> 
> I started getting them pierced when I was 9 and had them all by the time I was 18 and started stretching them around 18 or 19. I'm 29 now and my love for them has never faded.
> 
> I'm a 5th grade special education teacher. I don't wear any plugs that can be seen through when I'm at work, but my stretched, multiple piercings have never caused me any issues at my job.
> 
> I'm sure people have passed judgement on them over the years, but that's their problem, not mine.  I don't live my life worrying about what others think about my body and how I decorate it with piercings and tattoos.



I would love to stretch my lobes to 1/2" or a little larger. How long did it take you to get to 9/16"? Any advice?
Thanks,
Tavia


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

taviasmith said:


> I would love to stretch my lobes to 1/2" or a little larger. How long did it take you to get to 9/16"? Any advice?
> Thanks,
> Tavia



It took me around 6 years to reach 9/16" and I've stayed at this size for around 4-5 years. I kept stopping at a size and stayed there for a good while and many times I said I was done. But then would slowly get the urge to stretch more. 

The best advice I can give is go slow and wear quality jewelry. You will need to learn your body if you begin to stretch. My body has a lot of elasticity and recovers from things quickly, so stretching was never a major problem for me.

Also remember the larger the gauge, the larger the surface area to stretch. A 14g to a 12g is a much easier stretch than from a 0g to a 00g. 

I'm happy at 9/16", it's significant enough for me, but I still have a decent amount of healthy skin tissue supporting the bottom of my ear lobe. I think if I went any bigger I would be putting my ear at risk and they would be overpowering to my face. 

Good Luck! If you do decide to stretch, remember that it is something that should be viewed as a permanent modification to your body. I've had my lobes stretched for over 11 years and I love them just as much today as I did when I started.


----------



## taviasmith

hell_lo_kitty said:


> It took me around 6 years to reach 9/16" and I've stayed at this size for around 4-5 years. I kept stopping at a size and stayed there for a good while and many times I said I was done. But then would slowly get the urge to stretch more.
> 
> The best advice I can give is go slow and wear quality jewelry. You will need to learn your body if you begin to stretch. My body has a lot of elasticity and recovers from things quickly, so stretching was never a major problem for me.
> 
> Also remember the larger the gauge, the larger the surface area to stretch. A 14g to a 12g is a much easier stretch than from a 0g to a 00g.
> 
> I'm happy at 9/16", it's significant enough for me, but I still have a decent amount of healthy skin tissue supporting the bottom of my ear lobe. I think if I went any bigger I would be putting my ear at risk and they would be overpowering to my face.
> 
> Good Luck! If you do decide to stretch, remember that it is something that should be viewed as a permanent modification to your body. I've had my lobes stretched for over 11 years and I love them just as much today as I did when I started.



Thank you very much for the reply.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

14K small hoops
14K heart studs
14K ball studs
Clear stud nose ring in tragus


----------



## merekat703

I have 4 lobes from 18g to 2g , industrial, cartilage, tragus, nose and belly button and one wrist tattoo.


----------



## alliemia

I have had multiple earring holes, but hate the look past teenage years, so just have one hole in each ear now. I'm grossed out by body piercings, so no more for me.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I guess that's why they say "to each their own" I have 3 "body" piercings and I love them!!!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

My grandmother was 69 years old, a mother to five children, a grandmother to many, many grandchildren, and a great-grandmother to two... and she _*still*_ had two piercings in each ear and wanted to get a little heart or flower tattoo on her ankle.  

I say... *Do whatever makes you happy*!!  Caring what other people think will only leave you with regrets later in life.  My grandmother used to say: "Who cares what other people think?  F*** them!"  LoL  Needless to say, she was a firecracker.  Because she did what made her happy.    I think that's still wonderful advice.


----------



## octopus17

I'm 47 and have 2 holes in both ears and three in one but I only wear one earring in each ear. I haven't worn a second earring in either ear for over 25 years (the holes are still open though). The third hole in one of my ears was in the upper cartilage (pierced about 20 years ago) and it never healed properly at the time - it was always sore for months. Eventually I just gave upon it. And I have to say that recently it's been giving me grief (much to my surprise). The skin has felt sore and irritated at the back of it and there's been flaking, and that's after 20 years. Pierce away people, but just remember that sometimes these little holes can affect you waaay later on.


----------



## scott_f

i have each lobe done 7 times

2 cartilage and an industrial in ear ear

and both tragus


----------



## Caz71

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 1951811
> 
> 
> 14K small hoops
> 14K heart studs
> 14K ball studs
> Clear stud nose ring in tragus



I luv the tragus look!
 Had it twice but always got infected so took out.


----------



## KristineNaj

When I was in high school I got 3 in one side, 1 in the other...

20+ years later I honestly regret the 2 extras in the one ear...it just doesn't really fit with where I am at now.

My eldest daughter is going to college and pursuing a career where I think it's best to have a fairly conservative look....she has only 1 hole in each ear.

The next daughter has already talked me into double piercing her ears...despite that I told her I regret doing it. She is also very creative and thinks outside the box. I have no doubt she will add more holes as she gets older.

I guess really....it's an individual thing


----------



## Delansify

i have 3 holes in each lobe. in my left ear i also have my cartilage pierced as well as three forward helix piercings. in my right ear i have my tragus and my rook. i still wear my belly button ring, which i've had since i was 15.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

lopeslow7 said:


> I am forty-five and have two ear piercings. Work in the corporate world. Too old to care what anyone thinks of my ears or me in general.



I also have two ear piercings!!!!  I always wear a small diamond stud in my top piercing and whatever earring of the day in my bottom piercing.  Usually a hoop or a large dangly earring.  I work in the corporate world, too, and would love a third!!!


----------



## rolfff

I have 12 holes in each ear. Normally I dont fill all of them up. Usually I wear about 8 gold ear rings per ear...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'm 26 and I have three holes. I usually wear a diamond hoop in the first and diamond studs descending in size in the second and third. Sometimes I wear earrings in one hole or two, sometimes none. I think you should do what you think would look nice on you. I'm so beyond caring what someone thinks when it comes to my personal choices. I think if you like it, go for it!!!


Well I'm 28 now and I still have 3 on the lobes of each ear, and my tragus and cartilage on my right ear... I usually wear just my diamond studs or a single hoop, sometimes I add a diamond stud behind the hoop. Just recently I wore 3 diamond studs in graduating sizes... It was a pain though because they're all screw backs!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

All screw backs pita X1000!


Cartilage, tragus, and single lobe.


Hoop plus 2 pairs of diamond studs. (When I cut off all my hair 10/27/12... So glad it's long again!!!)


----------



## RosiePink

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2531830
> 
> All screw backs pita X1000!
> View attachment 2531831
> 
> Cartilage, tragus, and single lobe.
> View attachment 2531834
> 
> Hoop plus 2 pairs of diamond studs. (When I cut off all my hair 10/27/12... So glad it's long again!!!)


What size are the middle studs in the last photo?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

RosiePink said:


> What size are the middle studs in the last photo?




They're .5TCW so like .25 per ear.


----------



## RosiePink

Thank you!


----------



## EMDOC

I have 3 in each earlobe and one in the left upper cartilage. I don't use the last 2 because I don't have earrings that I like to wear in all 6 piercing and the cartilage I let close because it was more professional in my line of work.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My left ear has one on the lobe and a
diamond small tragus stud. I have three on my right lobe but have not been wearing any earrings on my second or third so they will probably close. I really love the tragus diamond accompanied with a set of classic Tiffany pearls.


----------



## walk-unafraid

It may be excessive,  but I love my multiple ear piercings!  I have 12 in my left ear and 8 in my right for a total of 20.  Also, I'm a 49 year old professional (in a rather liberal profession) and got my last piercings at the age of 38.  I don't have anything else pierced because when I talked about getting a tongue stud, my husband flipped out.  A bridge to far, I guess...


----------



## rainrowan

I had one piercing in each lobe from age 5 to about 45. When the piercings were first done, it looked fine but my earlobes have grown larger and my dangle earrings were always squished up under my earlobes.

FINALLY had my earlobes pierced a tad lower than the original holes. I don't know why I waited so long to have it done!! 

I still wear one in each ear, usually dangles on the lower piercings. But when I wear hoops, I find it safer wearing them on the upper set of piercings.

p.s. if it's something that makes you happy, go for it! I couldn't believe the boost of "loveliness" I felt once my earrings dangled properly once and for all


----------



## Missy1726

I have 3 in each lobe, I also have 3 in my left cartilage. I had 1 in the right but it closed because I never wore an earring lol


----------



## TrinketTattle

walk-unafraid said:


> It may be excessive,  but I love my multiple ear piercings!  I have 12 in my left ear and 8 in my right for a total of 20.  Also, I'm a 49 year old professional (in a rather liberal profession) and got my last piercings at the age of 38.  I don't have anything else pierced because when I talked about getting a tongue stud, my husband flipped out.  A bridge to far, I guess...



Loooove your piercings


----------



## Caz71

walk-unafraid said:


> It may be excessive,  but I love my multiple ear piercings!  I have 12 in my left ear and 8 in my right for a total of 20.  Also, I'm a 49 year old professional (in a rather liberal profession) and got my last piercings at the age of 38.  I don't have anything else pierced because when I talked about getting a tongue stud, my husband flipped out.  A bridge to far, I guess...



Omg do u sleep in them all. Id get irritated ears hehe.


----------



## rockstarmish

I have 3 on my right ear and 2 on my left.


----------



## sgj99

I got my ears pierced the first time when I was 13.  I got second holes my Junior year in high school and in college I got my third holes so I had 3 in each ear.  I also in college had a piercing way high in the cartlidge of one ear.  when I got to my 30s I let the third holes grow back and by the time I was in my 40s i'd let the second and the one in the cartlidge grow back.  so now in my 50s I back to just my original one and I always wear my diamond screw-back studs that are 1/2 ct in each ear.  while I don't regret the piercings when I was younger i'm glad nothing was ever truly permanent as i'm pretty conservative with my style now.


----------



## walk-unafraid

TrinketTattle said:


> Loooove your piercings



Thanks!



Caz71 said:


> Omg do u sleep in them all. Id get irritated ears hehe.



Yes, I keep them in all the time except when I'm switching the studs out.  The CBRs stay in, too, of course.  Strangely, my ears don't get irritated even though they're very sensitive.


----------



## Slvnicole

I have 4 holes in each ear, 3 in the lobes and 1 cartilage. I usually wear small hoops graduating from largest at the bottom to smallest at the top in the lobes and studs in the cartilage.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

I already have my lobes pierced from when I was five, but I am going to get either my inner conch or two upper ear cartilage pierced at the end og the week, I haven't decided which yet. I will get them all done eventually and maybe my tragus but not at the same time of course. I am a bit nervous about cartilage but from what I read it isn't too bad and I won't die from it haha


----------



## walk-unafraid

TaRaUnnie said:


> I already have my lobes pierced from when I was five, but I am going to get either my inner conch or two upper ear cartilage pierced at the end og the week, I haven't decided which yet. I will get them all done eventually and maybe my tragus but not at the same time of course. I am a bit nervous about cartilage but from what I read it isn't too bad and I won't die from it haha



Good luck!  I would love to see pics of your new piercings!


----------



## jenna_foo

I currently have 3 piercings in each lobe, a double tragus, a forward helix in my right ear, and an inner conch on my left ear.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

jenna_foo said:


> I currently have 3 piercings in each lobe, a double tragus, a forward helix in my right ear, and an inner conch on my left ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949267



That looks really nice! I have never thought of a double tragus, it looks good on your ear~ Which piercing do you think hurt the most?








walk-unafraid said:


> It may be excessive,  but I love my multiple ear piercings!  I have 12 in my left ear and 8 in my right for a total of 20.  Also, I'm a 49 year old professional (in a rather liberal profession) and got my last piercings at the age of 38.  I don't have anything else pierced because when I talked about getting a tongue stud, my husband flipped out.  A bridge to far, I guess...



I love the line of piercings going up the inside of your ear! It looks really nice(: All your piercings are aligned well and don't look too excessive to me! In my opinion, I am wary of a tongue piercing because they say long term it can damage the enamel on your teeth and chip them..idk though, I have never had one but not many people do so they look unique. Lucky tou don't have a super strict workplace..that would suck not being able to express yourself!


----------



## jenna_foo

TaRaUnnie said:


> That looks really nice! I have never thought of a double tragus, it looks good on your ear~ Which piercing do you think hurt the most?
> 
> 
> None of them hurt that much, but in terms of healing - tragus was by far THE WORST!!!
> The conch was healed nicely and was a piece of cake.


----------



## katieny

I have two in each ear. I wish I'd never done the second ones. They hurt a lot so I finally let them close up.


----------



## Barillerie

I have three holes in my right ear and just one in my left. I got the first ones when I was 8 or 9 years old and the two additional ones in my teens. At first I wore small gold hoops in the top two holes but upon going to university I let them close up (they never really did heal completely, though) and kind of regretted having them done. Last year, in my late thirties, I decided to open them up again and now I wear very tiny rose gold and diamond studs in the top two holes. I love the look and discreet sparkle! I now also want a diamond ear cuff...


----------



## arwen

I had three piercings in my right ear and five in my left ear, one of them being in the cartilage.
Unfortunately after several years they got infected really bad, the cause was most probably an earring containing nickel, I had to use antibiotics and cortisone for weeks, and that was that. I have never worn any earrings since, and I am still sad looking at my old earrings because I loved wearing them so much.

The holes are still visible, I guess one could try to pierce them again, but I do not dare trying, too afraid I might have to deal with infections again.


----------



## juicyincouture

I have four in one ear and three in another. I typically wear tiny little studs in them or small hoops so they look very chic. I love all my piercings.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I now have 4 holes in each ear open, but I used to have about 14 holes in each ear....all the way up!


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Why do you wish to do this?
> When I was a college student (way back in the mid 80's) I thought getting my ears double pierced was a good idea.
> I only wear one earring per lobe now..I have had a professional career and am now a busy mom with a teen, a pre-teen and two little one's. My kids noticed the extra hole..."mom has a past!..omg"
> While it was fun at the time, I would never consider it now. Same with many of my friends..we all sort of laugh about it.
> Now I wish that I didn't have the extra holes.  In my social circle, it is considered déclassé unless you are very young...like 20.



Totally +1


----------



## walk-unafraid

jenna_foo said:


> I currently have 3 piercings in each lobe, a double tragus, a forward helix in my right ear, and an inner conch on my left ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949267



This is beautiful!  I also have a double tragus and 4 in my helix.  Of all my ear piercings, my helixes are my favorites!


----------



## Drew247

As a man, I love the look of multiple piercings on a woman. My wife has doubles. I don't have any ear piercings but it's something I've always thought about since my teen years. My wife has recently been encouraging me to get them pierced. 

What are your thoughts about men with ear piercings?


----------



## JenW

Drew247 said:


> As a man, I love the look of multiple piercings on a woman. My wife has doubles. I don't have any ear piercings but it's something I've always thought about since my teen years. My wife has recently been encouraging me to get them pierced.
> 
> What are your thoughts about men with ear piercings?



I think it's cool. My ex husband has both of his ears pierced.


----------



## Drew247

JenW said:


> I think it's cool. My ex husband has both of his ears pierced.



Cool. So what kind of earrings do you think look best?


----------



## mymeimei02

Just got my conch pierced. Love it! Want to get more but don't know where else.... Running out of space [emoji13]


----------



## jenna_foo

mymeimei02 said:


> Just got my conch pierced. Love it! Want to get more but don't know where else.... Running out of space [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968635




Looks great!!!!


----------



## Drew247

mymeimei02 said:


> Just got my conch pierced. Love it! Want to get more but don't know where else.... Running out of space [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968635



Awesome!! How bad was it? I'm just trying to get the nerve up to pierce my lobes!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Drew247 said:


> Awesome!! How bad was it? I'm just trying to get the nerve up to pierce my lobes!!




It wasn't too bad. It was like a pinch. I got pierced with a needle it hurts less and less trauma than a piercing gun. I would recommend you go to a piercer with needle.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mymeimei02 said:


> Just got my conch pierced. Love it! Want to get more but don't know where else.... Running out of space [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968635



Your earring collection is beautiful. 
I can't even imagine how painful some of those piercings must have felt.  You are very brave.


----------



## mymeimei02

texasgirliegirl said:


> Your earring collection is beautiful.
> I can't even imagine how painful some of those piercings must have felt.  You are very brave.


Thank you. I don't change out my earrings at all so I went for classic and simple. To be honest getting it pierced is not the painful part its the healing and remembering not to sleep of that side is what's painful...


----------



## TaRaUnnie

..


----------



## frzsri

Have 3 on my left lobe and just the standard 1 on my right lobe. I like the asymmetricness of it (is there such a word?)[emoji1]. The 2 upper piercings on the left lobe only have plain gold studs. Like keeping it simple.


----------



## Theren

Depends on your personal preference. 

I have 4 in my right ear (3 lobe and a forward helix) and 5 in my left ear ( 3 lobe, one cartilage, and forward helix). I used to have a rook, my b ears gauged and other piercings but now I'm down to my nine. I'm 30 and I wear earrings in all of them (sometimes not my first holes).


----------



## user448751

Mine are pierced twice on each ear, about a month ago I pieced them each twice more but then I let them grow back.... I usually only wear one earring per ear anyway.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Yesterday I got two outer conch/helix piercings and I am happy with how they turned out....however, I would not reccomend doing two together at the same time because as your ear is already sensitive and traumatised so the second one hurts twice as much! It has been super aching and sore and I have accidently knocked it a few times taking off clothes and putting my hair behind my ears etc.. Here is a picture of it though~
Btw..you can still see the blue lines where the piercer marked it haha


----------



## TaRaUnnie

You don't have to say that again haha!  I can sympathise completely (,:


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Another pic more straight on..I never realised how hard it was to take a picture of you ear haha xD


----------



## slowlikehoney

mymeimei02 said:


> Thank you. I don't change out my earrings at all so I went for classic and simple. To be honest getting it pierced is not the painful part its the healing and remembering not to sleep of that side is what's painful...



I love your conch piercing! I want to do that one, but I'm dreading the heal time. How long does it take before you can sleep on that side?


----------



## cdtracing

I've had 2 holes in each lobe & 1 cartilage piercing in the left ear for decades.  I've been considering getting a second cartilage piercing in the left ear but just can't decide.  It's not high on my priority list right now.  I never had any trouble with the first one & it didn't hurt.  It healed well & I was sleeping on that side within a week.  I didn't change the earring until about 3 months though to make sure it was fully healed.


----------



## slowlikehoney

cdtracing said:


> I've had 2 holes in each lobe & 1 cartilage piercing in the left ear for decades.  I've been considering getting a second cartilage piercing in the left ear but just can't decide.  It's not high on my priority list right now.  I never had any trouble with the first one & it didn't hurt.  It healed well & I was sleeping on that side within a week.  I didn't change the earring until about 3 months though to make sure it was fully healed.



You have exactly what I'm wanting. Except I'd like to do the conch piercing in the right ear. 

I have cartilage on the left side and one hole in each lobe. I'm going to get a second hole in each lobe and then try to work up the courage to do the conch.


----------



## mymeimei02

slowlikehoney said:


> I love your conch piercing! I want to do that one, but I'm dreading the heal time. How long does it take before you can sleep on that side?


To be honest it took a long time before mine was fully healed. Like 6 months. I used a U shaped neck pillow or you can used a rolled up t-shirt and place the ear in the hole so there was no pressure on the ear when I slept on that side. It was a good 3 months before I can comfortable sleep on that side. Because its so close to the hair line make sure you clean it often because shampoo build up will irritate it even after it fully heals. Good luck to me it was worth it.


----------



## slowlikehoney

mymeimei02 said:


> To be honest it took a long time before mine was fully healed. Like 6 months. I used a U shaped neck pillow or you can used a rolled up t-shirt and place the ear in the hole so there was no pressure on the ear when I slept on that side. It was a good 3 months before I can comfortable sleep on that side. Because its so close to the hair line make sure you clean it often because shampoo build up will irritate it even after it fully heals. Good luck to me it was worth it.



Thanks for the reply! 
Yeah, I figured that it would take awhile and that's what I have to build up to dealing with. 
Most people worry about the initial pain of the piercing but for me it's the heal time that I'd rather not deal with. But I'll probably eventually deal with it because I really think it's one of the most beautiful ear adornments.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

This on both ears (:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I currently have one single in my left ear, and three in my right lobe...
I only ever wear minimalist earrings, I usually wear three of the tiny studs, like the top one seen here... But  I fell in love with this U shape earring thar looks like a full circle so that's what I've been wearing this week

I'll post a picture of the three tiny studs when I switch at the weekend


----------



## Theren

Sophie-Rose said:


> I currently have one single in my left ear, and three in my right lobe...
> I only ever wear minimalist earrings, I usually wear three of the tiny studs, like the top one seen here... But  I fell in love with this U shape earring thar looks like a full circle so that's what I've been wearing this week
> 
> I'll post a picture of the three tiny studs when I switch at the weekend
> 
> View attachment 3548124



I love these.. Where did you get them?


----------



## Theren

I never wear my first holes anymore but this is pretty much daily...


----------



## Bambieee

Currently contemplating adding another one to my collection. I love how her (Sofia Richie) ear looks.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Theren said:


> I love these.. Where did you get them?



I purchased both from Etsy
The U-shape earring is this one:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/463118690/sale-gold-u-earrings-small-arc-earrings

And the tiny studs are:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/127790525/2-mm-tiny-silver-ball-post-stud-earrings


----------



## slowlikehoney

Bambieee said:


> Currently contemplating adding another one to my collection. I love how her (Sofia Richie) ear looks.



I really like this look, though I don't think I personally could do more than 3 or maybe 4 at the most per ear. I think I would just feel uncomfortable (physically) with that much metal in my ears. Love it when I see it on others though.


----------



## Bambieee

slowlikehoney said:


> I really like this look, though I don't think I personally could do more than 3 or maybe 4 at the most per ear. I think I would just feel uncomfortable (physically) with that much metal in my ears. Love it when I see it on others though.


I feel you. I rarely take mine out so the only thing that changes are the first lobes. To balance things out I will refrain from wearing a necklace and rings so I won't look cluttered. Or sometimes I simply don't wear earrings in my first lobes and let the rest shine hehe. Hey, ya live once.


----------



## LanaA

I have 3 in each ear. I have the main one and two small identical diamond studs above it, in each ear.


----------



## Shelovesbling

I have 4 in my right ear no cartilage. And 3 in the left ear. Usually wear studs and a diamond or hoops in first hole and studs in the rest.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Here's a picture of my 'standard' earrings - I love the simplicity/minimalist look


----------



## mcb100

I have mine pierced multiple times. The only thing that sucks is if I wear a larger size earring in my first earring hole, then I can't put an earring in the second earring hole because they are spaced too close together. I wish the people who pierced them left more space in between the piercing holes (I mean isn't the whole idea to wear more than one earring at once?) lol.
Also, I would advise people against getting their ears pierced at those little earring stands at the local malls, and would recommend that everyone go to actual tattoo and/or piercing parlor. Everyone that I know of (myself included), that got their cartilage pierced at those little stands in the mall had their piercing get infected. Mine did, and now I have a little keloid scar type of thing, and this is several years later.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Sophie-Rose said:


> Here's a picture of my 'standard' earrings - I love the simplicity/minimalist look
> 
> View attachment 3552979



Love, love, love this!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Thank you [emoji847]


----------



## friday13bride

I have 5 in my right ear and 3 in my left. I wear diamond hoops in the first and tiny diamond studs in the rest.. I'm in my 40's.


----------



## Bambieee

I love how Beyonce layers hers. So cute.


----------



## Stormy C

walk-unafraid said:


> It may be excessive,  but I love my multiple ear piercings!  I have 12 in my left ear and 8 in my right for a total of 20.  Also, I'm a 49 year old professional (in a rather liberal profession) and got my last piercings at the age of 38.  I don't have anything else pierced because when I talked about getting a tongue stud, my husband flipped out.  A bridge to far, I guess...



I love the studs in what must be your, hmm left ear? Yes I think thats right!  I love that look of little gold and diamond studs, especially getting smaller the higher they go,
Do you have any recommendations for jewellers that are 'fine' jewellers but Not insanely priced 'fine' jewellers?


----------



## Stormy C

I had all these piercings done a great many moons ago! I definitely wont get into the specifics lol, but I have always wanted to be able to cover myself from top to toe in jewellery. I feel naked without it.
I have nine piercings in my right ear and two in my left. 
I'm always happier when I feel like my style is on the edgier side, so while I do wear elegant jewellery when needed, I love to break out a pair of show stopping earrings to bring an outfit together.
Day to day my right ear looks like this:


----------



## pandako

This is my right ear. 
I have 4 in my right ear and 2 in the left ear.


----------



## Stormy C

pandako said:


> This is my right ear.
> I have 4 in my right ear and 2 in the left ear.



I think this looks very beautiful! Are the three elegant dots just solo diamonds? I have been looking for some the correct size for a while, yours are the perfect size!


----------



## pandako

miumiuiloveyou said:


> I think this looks very beautiful! Are the three elegant dots just solo diamonds? I have been looking for some the correct size for a while, yours are the perfect size!


I wish I had enough dimonds for my ears but unfortunately not. :,) They are swarovski stones (4mm and 3mm) with allergy free metal.


----------



## Stormy C

pandako said:


> I wish I had enough dimonds for my ears but unfortunately not. :,) They are swarovski stones (4mm and 3mm) with allergy free metal.



Wow, really? Well they look great! They look better than mine and mine are diamonds!  I shall steal your style I think!


----------



## Bambieee

pandako said:


> I wish I had enough dimonds for my ears but unfortunately not. :,) They are swarovski stones (4mm and 3mm) with allergy free metal.


Beautiful! I was actually looking into Swarovski yesterday for an alternative to diamond studs and now I'm sold! They look beautiful!


----------



## Bambieee

Simple yellow gold hoop earrings + white gold initial with diamonds. Wish the lighting was better.


----------



## piosavsfan

Rose gold today.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

How gorgeous is this!!
I'm absolutely dying to get it, but it's currently a little out of my price range!
Etsy seller: StillWithYou


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My etsy order arrived today, super happy!!




Etsy seller: BohemianSands


----------



## Bambieee

Sophie-Rose said:


> My etsy order arrived today, super happy!!
> 
> View attachment 3587122
> 
> 
> Etsy seller: BohemianSands


WOW so pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Mixing it up a bit today!
2 cuffs & a mini stud


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Received my cuff today... So minimal studs to show off the cuff!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My second cuff arrived today


----------



## Marli

Sophie-Rose said:


> My second cuff arrived today
> View attachment 3597910


Really pretty.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jewellery look of the day


----------



## Bambieee

Came across these images via Aubadejewelry.com and thought I'd share.  (more here: http://aubadejewelry.com/aubade-x-maria-tash-take-ii/)


----------



## Marli




----------



## Marli

Thanks to Sophie-Rose idea to wear three ballstuds I now have this new piercing and bought ballstuds. But I have to wait till I can change the original piercing. At the moment I can only wear two of them.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Marli said:


> Thanks to Sophie-Rose idea to wear three ballstuds I now have this new piercing and bought ballstuds. But I have to wait till I can change the original piercing. At the moment I can only wear two of them.



I love it!! Looks great!!!!!


----------



## Marli

Sophie-Rose said:


> I love it!! Looks great!!!!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Here's mine. I love them won't change for anything


----------



## Shelovesbling

I only have 3 in the other ear. One for each one of my children


----------



## Bambieee

Finally switched the super annoying titanium earring my helix was pierced with to a beautiful 14k gold 1.8 mm diamond stud earring. The titanium was literally irritating my ear like CRAZY but finally, some relief.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm glad I found this thread. I have 3 in each ear, and looking to add a 4th, not sure a cartilage or just a 4th one above my line of 3. I switch between hoops and studs.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Pictorial evidence.


----------



## xiaoxiao

I have 3 in my right ear, currently wearing the top 2 everyday, and only occasionally wearing the bottom one. I have been looking for something to wear for my top 2 for awhile, and finally found something cute recently! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wonder since the next one I want is just above my 3rd in the pic above, do I need a piercer who uses a gun or a needle? I'd like to put in tiny gold hoops once they've healed.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I wonder since the next one I want is just above my 3rd in the pic above, do I need a piercer who uses a gun or a needle? I'd like to put in tiny gold hoops once they've healed.



If it were me i would go with the needle.. just to be safe.. seeing as you intend to wear a tiny hoop, i would also shorten the recommended 'healing time' - so the hole shrinks slightly tighter than with the earrings used right after piercing...
I did this with my earrings, I removed the ugly oversized studs used for piercing after a week or two, once the swelling went down, the studs seemed huge and really loose... I sterilized the ones I replaced them with... I replaced with small sterling silver studs.. the holes healed up perfectly!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sophie-Rose said:


> If it were me i would go with the needle.. just to be safe.. seeing as you intend to wear a tiny hoop, i would also shorten the recommended 'healing time' - so the hole shrinks slightly tighter than with the earrings used right after piercing...
> I did this with my earrings, I removed the ugly oversized studs used for piercing after a week or two, once the swelling went down, the studs seemed huge and really loose... I sterilized the ones I replaced them with... I replaced with small sterling silver studs.. the holes healed up perfectly!!!



Thanks! After doing some research I think needle is the best way to go. My ears don't react well to gun piercings. My first piercing, the standard lobe was done when I was 6 months old with a needle and thread, but the second and third were done with guns when I was older, and the healing time was quite long. I need to research for a good piercer in the area who uses needles.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Thanks! After doing some research I think needle is the best way to go. My ears don't react well to gun piercings. My first piercing, the standard lobe was done when I was 6 months old with a needle and thread, but the second and third were done with guns when I was older, and the healing time was quite long. I need to research for a good piercer in the area who uses needles.



Look into reputable tattoo parlours... they usually also have a piercing counter... nice and clean!!

That's where I got my piercings done, unfortunately I'm in Europe so I'm not much help when it comes to recommendations!!

But post a pic on here when you get it done!! What are you thinking of getting? 

I'm thinking of getting one of these pierced soon in my left ear!! But i fear it will hurt like hell haha


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sophie-Rose said:


> Look into reputable tattoo parlours... they usually also have a piercing counter... nice and clean!!
> 
> That's where I got my piercings done, unfortunately I'm in Europe so I'm not much help when it comes to recommendations!!
> 
> But post a pic on here when you get it done!! What are you thinking of getting?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one of these pierced soon in my left ear!! But i fear it will hurt like hell haha
> 
> View attachment 3673959



I'm also in Europe!

I'm thinking of getting a piercing above the one I have in the pic, above the 3rd


----------



## xiaoxiao

Sophie-Rose said:


> Look into reputable tattoo parlours... they usually also have a piercing counter... nice and clean!!
> 
> That's where I got my piercings done, unfortunately I'm in Europe so I'm not much help when it comes to recommendations!!
> 
> But post a pic on here when you get it done!! What are you thinking of getting?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one of these pierced soon in my left ear!! But i fear it will hurt like hell haha
> 
> View attachment 3673959



Oh wow it actually looks way cool. But do you think it wld look weird on a um, 30 something mom? [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] I'm not exactly a spring chicken anymore you know....


----------



## Sophie-Rose

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh wow it actually looks way cool. But do you think it wld look weird on a um, 30 something mom? [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] I'm not exactly a spring chicken anymore you know....



I'm no spring chicken either Haha but I'm totally gonna rock it!!! I think it totally works regardless of age!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm no spring chicken either Haha but I'm totally gonna rock it!!! I think it totally works regardless of age!



That's awesome!! Pls do share a pix and let us know if it hurts or not. I have a feeling my son's new school's moms will be very cool and well traveled so I'm sure it won't be a big deal or they would look at me weirdly [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

xiaoxiao said:


> That's awesome!! Pls do share a pix and let us know if it hurts or not. I have a feeling my son's new school's moms will be very cool and well traveled so I'm sure it won't be a big deal or they would look at me weirdly [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I've been putting it off for months as I fear it's going to hurt like hell haha


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just pierced my rook and anti-tragus. Diamond/white gold dangle and rose gold hoop. (The other side just has one lobe piercing, but as soon as these heal I will do more on that side....piercer said do one ear every six months so you always have a fully healed side to sleep on )


----------



## xiaoxiao

QuelleFromage said:


> Just pierced my rook and anti-tragus. Diamond/white gold dangle and rose gold hoop. (The other side just has one lobe piercing, but as soon as these heal I will do more on that side....piercer said do one ear every six months so you always have a fully healed side to sleep on )
> 
> View attachment 3679165



Oh I love them!!! Especially the little one on top. Did they hurt? Can you sleep on them? I haven't had my ear pierced for a long time lol. I forgot how it felt!


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh I love them!!! Especially the little one on top. Did they hurt? Can you sleep on them? I haven't had my ear pierced for a long time lol. I forgot how it felt!


 It really didn't hurt much - it's a quick severe pinch and then it's done - didn't hurt after either. I can sleep on them but the dangle gets a little fiddly - I kind of wish I'd pierced with a stud or ball and then waited to put this in, but I also like being fully "decorated". 
I'm definitely going to do more. I am low-maintenance in hair and makeup so this is a nice addition. All my girlfriends want to go with me now!


----------



## xiaoxiao

QuelleFromage said:


> All my girlfriends want to go with me now!



I know!! Now I want to do it too lol. They look so cute and amazing on you.


----------



## dajackson81

Here's my diamond earrings I wear daily


----------



## Piercedpapi




----------



## Piercedpapi




----------



## Mrs.Hermess

I have had these piercings since I was 13 (my mother almost killed me ).  I have 4 piercings in one and 3 piercings in other ear.  
Sometimes I go for years without wearing any earrings except for diamond studs (1 per ear)…other years I do all.   we are in our of those years.


----------



## Piercedpapi

Love it


----------



## avcbob

Mrs.Hermess said:


> I have had these piercings since I was 13 (my mother almost killed me ).  I have 4 piercings in one and 3 piercings in other ear.
> Sometimes I go for years without wearing any earrings except for diamond studs (1 per ear)…other years I do all.   we are in our of those years.
> 
> View attachment 5603827


Beautiful!


----------



## Pevi

I love the look of multiple piercings, but I won’t pierce my ears more (I have one hole in each ear). I might buy something like this earring, though. It looks so cool!


----------



## Piercedpapi

Pevi said:


> I love the look of multiple piercings, but I won’t pierce my ears more (I have one hole in each ear). I might buy something like this earring, though. It looks so cool!
> 
> View attachment 5603967


Why wont you?


----------



## foxgal

I would get more cartilage piercings but considering how long it took to heal the daith and upper lobe, think I’m done.


----------



## Piercedpapi

foxgal said:


> I would get more cartilage piercings but considering how long it took to heal the daith and upper lobe, think I’m done.
> 
> View attachment 5604003


I wanna get my rook daith and conch on both sides


----------



## Pevi

Piercedpapi said:


> Why wont you?


I don’t have an exact reason, , I don’t know why exactly, it looks nice but maybe not for me for something permanent.
I work in a creative industry where it wouldn’t matter what I am wearing, but my personal style is very classic and conservative, it’s just what I like. I know multiple piercings would make my classic look a bit edgier and look fab, but I’m scared of something that I cannot change later. 
I live in a  country where, if you want, they pierce your baby girl’s ears in the hospital, but more than one piercing per ear is not very common. Maybe it’s a cultural thing that makes me scared of doing it? None of my friends and cousins my age  except one have more than one piercing per ear. I remember a few of my friends in the 80s had a second hole pierced but they stopped wearing earrings on their second holes.


----------



## Piercedpapi

Pevi said:


> I don’t have an exact reason, , I don’t know why exactly, it looks nice but maybe not for me for something permanent.
> I work in a creative industry where it wouldn’t matter what I am wearing, but my personal style is very classic and conservative, it’s just what I like. I know multiple piercings would make my classic look a bit edgier and look fab, but I’m scared of something that I cannot change later.
> I live in a  country where, if you want, they pierce your baby girl’s ears in the hospital, but more than one piercing per ear is not very common. Maybe it’s a cultural thing that makes me scared of doing it? None of my friends and cousins my age  except one have more than one piercing per ear. I remember a few of my friends in the 80s had a second hole pierced but they stopped wearing earrings on their second holes.


Piercings aren’t permanent though


----------



## Pevi

Piercedpapi said:


> Piercings aren’t permanent though


Yeah, but if I take out the earring I would still see the hole


----------



## Piercedpapi

Pevi said:


> Yeah, but if I take out the earring I would still see the hole


Not necessarily 

Eventually they would close up like they were never there


----------



## A1aGypsy

Not necessarily. I didn’t wear earrings in my second holes for a decade and they were still there, plain as day.


----------



## Piercedpapi

A1aGypsy said:


> Not necessarily. I didn’t wear earrings in my second holes for a decade and they were still there, plain as day.


They always close up eventually


----------



## HauteMama

Piercedpapi said:


> Not necessarily
> 
> Eventually they would close up like they were never there


This is very much depedent on the individual. I have piercings I haven't worn anything in for decades, and the holes are still there - both visible and able to wear earrings in. Once I have a piercing that heals, it _never_ goes away, even if I go a decade without wearing anything in it. I understand that others are different, but even so, it is rare for the evidence of the piercing to ever go away completely, even if the hole heals back together on the inside. IMO, it is inadvisable to get a piercings and then depend on them to  later "close up like they were never there" unless one already knows their body heals that way.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Piercedpapi said:


> They always close up eventually



Not mine!


----------



## Piercedpapi

They will still close up eventually its just a question of how visible they will be when they do


----------



## A1aGypsy

I mean, I guess it depends on what you mean by “eventually”. A decade is a long time and there was no signs of closing.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I think it also depends on the earrings… and where.

I’ve had mine fully closed (to be fair I always use tiny dainty ones) and I’ve since branched out to ones where the holes are a teeny bit bigger to support bigger pieces… but the biggest I have is about 1 cm to maybe 1/2 of inch… haven’t allowed those to close… but I still use clear plugs because I’m afraid they’ll close when doing MRIs, PET/CT scans.


----------



## PommePeche

You need to look at the "architecture" of your ear and see what would balance its shape, and flatter your face! And think about whether you want the piercing to be seen from the front or the side. 

For the practical side, I still advise you to avoid piercings whose tip would arrive too close to the hollow behind the ear (because it is uncomfortable on the long term, and not easy to clean!) 

Finally, for the choice of the jewel, try to take something of passe-partout, because you will have to wear it continuously during rather a long time (sometimes more than one year, according to the place of the piercing) so it has to go with your other pieces!


----------

